# SMF July Challenge - Clyde Slide



## Sonya-m (Jul 3, 2016)

Welcome to July’s Soap Challenge - Please read all the rules before participating

This month will be the Clyde Slide named after Clyde from Vibrant Soaps, it is a variation of an ITP swirl but you don't stir in the pot before pouring, you can find my video tutorial here - [ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oK6RypIS4AE[/ame]

The key feature I’m looking for in this challenge is the presence of feathering in your soap where the colours meet. Unfortunately my tutorial soap doesn’t show the best example of the feathering I mean so I will include some images of soaps that do.

Clyde also has lots of videos on his YouTube channel which demonstrate various ways of pouring the soap into the pot and also different ways of pouring into the mould.

I think this one really shows the feathering: https://youtu.be/T35qvpITaf4

I also like this one: https://youtu.be/PHu3X51NVck

If you search for Clyde Slide you will find lots of really great examples.

Rules

1.The only members eligible to vote are those with their names on the sign up list - regardless of whether or not you have submitted an entry.

2. This month’s voting will be password locked. Passwords will be PM'ed to registered participants ONLY. So please check your PM's when the voting begins.

3. No posting your entry photos until the entry thread is made. Non entry photos are very welcome!

4. You are allowed to change your entry photo up until the entry thread closes. So if you decide after you post your entry you want another try, and you like the second better, you can change it up until the deadline.

_______________________________________________________________

SMF Challenge General Rules
· To enter you must have a minimum of 50 posts and been a member for a month (sorry but no exceptions on this)
· Please add your name to the sign up list if you wish to participate (however, you don’t have to enter a soap at the end if you don’t feel happy with what you have produced)
· The challenge thread should be used to upload pictures of any of your challenge attempts where you can ask for advice and discuss the technique with other members.
· Constructive criticism is welcomed, but please try to keep your comments polite.
· Competition entries must be uploaded to the separate entry thread before the closing date. The thread will open on July 19, 2016 (Please follow the challenge specific rules as to what you need to enter)
· After the closing date July 26, 2016 the winning entry will be chosen using survey monkey and the winner announced on July 31, 2016. There is no prize attached to this challenge.
· If you fail to make the challenge deadline, you are still welcome to upload your soap onto the thread, but your entry will not be eligible for voting. We still love to see anything you have produced.
· Even though there is no prize, this is still a competition. If your entry is deemed not to fulfil the general rules or the rules specific to the challenge in any way, then you will be given the opportunity to amend your entry. If this is not possible then your entry will not be included in the voting.
· Newbie, Saponista, Lionproncess00, Sonya-m and GalaxyMLP reserve the right to have the final say on whether a soap is eligible for for voting.

Challenge Specific Rules 
- You must use a loaf mould 
- You must use at least two colours (plain soap batter can be classed as one of those colours)
- Your cut soap MUST have the feathering specific to this technique.
- Your entry must show at least one bar of your finished soap but feel free to show more - we all love seeing soap pictures after all!
- You are welcome to also tell us other information about your soap such as the recipe you used or what you have scented your bars with. 


Any problems or difficulties feel free to send me (Sonya-m) a PM and I will do my best to help.

The green ones are from the tutorial and the pink & black soaps are from the Great Cakes Soapworks challenge last year.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 3, 2016)

Sign up List

1.


----------



## earlene (Jul 3, 2016)

Sign up List

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 3, 2016)

Sign up List
1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 3, 2016)

Sign up List

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent!  My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second.  Without the oil slick, though!!


----------



## snappyllama (Jul 3, 2016)

I'm out since my soaping stuff is still boxed up, but I'm really looking forward to seeing everyone's entries. I LOVE doing Clyde Slides. Each bar comes out so differently. Plus they almost always look good - even if they are nothing like what was envisioned. That makes for a fantastic method in my book: low stress and high reward!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month


----------



## LisaAnne (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month
6. LisaAnne, fun!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 3, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun!  Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?


----------



## nikkisessence (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun!  Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying


----------



## Arimara (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 4, 2016)

Just realised I didn't say in the video but after pouring into the pot, don't stir it like you would a regular ITP swirl.


----------



## earlene (Jul 4, 2016)

*Sonya-m*, Clyde doesn't always tilt his mold like you do in your video.  Is that a requirement for the challenge? (Tilting the mold?)

Another question.  You say it must be a loaf mold.  Is a one-pound loaf acceptable?  I am assuming when you say it must be a loaf mold you mean it cannot be an individual one-bar mold nor a slab mold, nor an embed mold, but a multiple-bar mold.  Am I understanding correctly?


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 4, 2016)

I'm in!!  Piffle, missed my number 13 slot though...oh well, 14 is good too!!

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14.  SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14.  SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 4, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14.  SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 4, 2016)

earlene said:


> *Sonya-m*, Clyde doesn't always tilt his mold like you do in your video.  Is that a requirement for the challenge? (Tilting the mold?)
> 
> Another question.  You say it must be a loaf mold.  Is a one-pound loaf acceptable?  I am assuming when you say it must be a loaf mold you mean it cannot be an individual one-bar mold nor a slab mold, nor an embed mold, but a multiple-bar mold.  Am I understanding correctly?




No, you don't have to tilt it was just something I saw in one of the videos so thought I'd give it a try

You can try the 1lb mould but I don't know if the soap will travel enough to get the feathering. But please try it and report back!


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 5, 2016)

First attempt is in the oven!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 5, 2016)

Ooh! Fingers crossed for feathers!!


----------



## soapswirl (Jul 5, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!
18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!


----------



## green soap (Jul 5, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!
18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!
19.  green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here.  Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm still agonizing over which color scheme to use! lol


IrishLass


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 5, 2016)

BlackDog said:


> First attempt is in the oven!




Mine, too!   I went with a "split-complementary" color scheme.  I used Peacock Blue and Clementine micas from Steph's Micas and More and Mango Tango mica from Nurture Soap.  I should have added a bit more blue to it, though.  I thought I had too much, but it looks like it might not have been enough once I added the batter to the colorant.  Oh well.  I'll see in a few days.    I think I'm going to try it again tomorrow or the following day with pastels and a different pour into the pot.  This is pretty cool.  The possibilities are endless.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!
18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!
19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.
20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!


----------



## Arimara (Jul 5, 2016)

I'm curious, I absolutely HAVE to use a loaf mold for this challenge, right? It's not a problem if I do but I would probably have to leave my soaps vegetarian and unscented.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 5, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I'm curious, I absolutely HAVE to use a loaf mold for this challenge, right? It's not a problem if I do but I would probably have to leave my soaps vegetarian and unscented.



Yes, you do. In the Challenge Specific Rules it says you must use a loaf mold. But there's nothing wrong with veg and unscented!


----------



## Arimara (Jul 6, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Yes, you do. In the Challenge Specific Rules it says you must use a loaf mold. But there's nothing wrong with veg and unscented!



Good because I have to give soap away if I do this and fragrance and lard is a big no-no for some people I know. Now to plan 750g soap.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 6, 2016)

Update: I got some feathering on attempt #1, but not as much as I would've liked. At any rate, the bars look neat. I'll hold onto my pics in case I don't have time to knock out a second round.


----------



## earlene (Jul 6, 2016)

My first 2 loaves were made with full water and took so darn long to set up, I don't even want to touch them to take photographs yet, for fear I will ruin them.  If I make another attempt before I leave on my roadtrip (that gives me 2 days) I'll do a higher lye concentration so I can unmold & cut sooner.  Otherwise I will not be able to use them at all for the challenge.  I like what I have so far, but I am sure I can do better.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 6, 2016)

earlene said:


> My first 2 loaves were made with full water and took so darn long to set up, I don't even want to touch them to take photographs yet, for fear I will ruin them.  If I make another attempt before I leave on my roadtrip (that gives me 2 days) I'll do a higher lye concentration so I can unmold & cut sooner.  Otherwise I will not be able to use them at all for the challenge.  I like what I have so far, but I am sure I can do better.




I've done full water then CPOP it before and that seemed to harden quicker than when I don't CPOP. Just keep an eye on it cos it will gel much faster with full water



BlackDog said:


> Update: I got some feathering on attempt #1, but not as much as I would've liked. At any rate, the bars look neat. I'll hold onto my pics in case I don't have time to knock out a second round.




Looking forward to seeing it!!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 6, 2016)

OK.  I cut my soap.  I think it looks great.  But it doesn't look anything like the photos you've posted.  It looks more like these photos.  So, my question is, it this what you're looking for or is this to brainy or fingerprint-y looking?

https://www.google.com/search?q=cly...uFkdqM:;o8tWyiBNFFTAGM:&imgrc=-gPcZIKWuFkdqM:


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> OK.  I cut my soap.  I think it looks great.  But it doesn't look anything like the photos you've posted.  It looks more like these photos.  So, my question is, it this what you're looking for or is this to brainy or fingerprint-y looking?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cly...uFkdqM:;o8tWyiBNFFTAGM:&imgrc=-gPcZIKWuFkdqM:




That link doesn't take me anywhere? Could post a pic?


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 7, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> OK.  I cut my soap.  I think it looks great.  But it doesn't look anything like the photos you've posted.  It looks more like these photos.  So, my question is, it this what you're looking for or is this to brainy or fingerprint-y looking?
> 
> https://www.google.com/search?q=cly...uFkdqM:;o8tWyiBNFFTAGM:&imgrc=-gPcZIKWuFkdqM:





That looks like a drop swirl to me, but I'm not the judge. Do they all look like that?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2016)

I can see it now. So long as there is feathering it's fine.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 7, 2016)

OK, my bad.  I looked at the Vibrant Soap videos again and mine looks more like the Black Raspberry Vanilla version than the Green Tea and Pear version.  I'm happy with it, so I won't be posting a photo of it.  I'm going to make another one using different colors and a different type of pour into the pot, but at least I know I'm on the right track.  This is really a cool technique.  The first video of Clyde's I watched, he did a slight ITP swirl, then his funnel pour on top of that and poured it into the mold.  In addition to the ITP and funnel pour, he did a drop swirl into the bowl, too.  I think that was the first Green Tea and Pear soap he did.  I'm not sure, I've watched so many of them...


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 7, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 
14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!
18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!
19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.
20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!
21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> OK, my bad.  I looked at the Vibrant Soap videos again and mine looks more like the Black Raspberry Vanilla version than the Green Tea and Pear version.  I'm happy with it, so I won't be posting a photo of it.  I'm going to make another one using different colors and a different type of pour into the pot, but at least I know I'm on the right track.  This is really a cool technique.  The first video of Clyde's I watched, he did a slight ITP swirl, then his funnel pour on top of that and poured it into the mold.  In addition to the ITP and funnel pour, he did a drop swirl into the bowl, too.  I think that was the first Green Tea and Pear soap he did.  I'm not sure, I've watched so many of them...




Fab! Glad you've figured it out. I do like this technique a lot because it's very simple but gives such different results depending on how you pour into the pot and also into the mould. 

I think I've seen that video too but for this challenge the soap shouldn't be swirled in the pot, just poured into the mould.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 7, 2016)

I haven't made my soap yet (still arguing with myself over color schemes, ugh!), but I keep watching the Pear/Green Tea video that Sonya posted, and although it's hard to see how he pours the batter into the bowl at most points because of how the camera is angled, there is one point where the sky opens up and it's pretty clear that he's pouring in such a way that the batter is actually penetrating down through the previously poured amount (drop swirl technique) instead of just laying on the surface (although it's definitely laying on the surface, too).....so that's how I'm going to try to approach things....at least for my first attempt anyway. lol

Also- I noticed that his soap was as a good med-to-thick trace when he poured into the mold (or at least what I consider to be a med-thick trace). In any case, the consistency was the same consistency at which I normally like to pour my soap into the mold, so I'm good there- i.e., I won't have to alter things too much out of the ordinary from what I'm used to doing- which is comforting since I've never done a Clyde Slide before. But I bring that up because I have a theory that the thickness at pour might be a contributing factor to achieving the feathery look (don't know for sure, though).


IrishLass


----------



## Saponista (Jul 7, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.
22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 7, 2016)

IrishLass said:


> Also- I noticed that his soap was as a good med-to-thick trace when he poured into the mold (or at least what I consider to be a med-thick trace). In any case, the consistency was the same consistency at which I normally like to pour my soap into the mold, so I'm good there- i.e., I won't have to alter things too much out of the ordinary from what I'm used to doing- which is comforting since I've never done a Clyde Slide before. But I bring that up because I have a theory that the thickness at pour might be a contributing factor to achieving the feathery look (don't know for sure, though).
> 
> 
> IrishLass




I agree, you definitely don't want the batter at thin trace for this technique - it would just muddy the colours. And Clyde definitely pours at more than medium trace. 

I once poured one that was definitely too thick though, this was the result. 




I think I would have gotten some lovely feathers had it been a bit thinner


----------



## Misschief (Jul 7, 2016)

Mine is out of the mold but still too soft too cut. So far, after cutting just one thin end piece, it's not looking too bad. Tomorrow will tell. I'm keeping my fingers crossed because I may not have time to do a second try.


----------



## earlene (Jul 8, 2016)

First attempt.  I call it Clyde Slide with a Heart.  It took several snaps before I was able to get the heart just right to show.  I did not realize the TD was so poorly mixed.   






I'm holding on to the second one, because at least it has some feathering.

No pics of the 3rd one yet (camera is recharging), but it didn't turn out.  I have concluded that to do this pour along the length of the mold, it has to be in the same spot if you do more than one pass, as Clyde does in his videos.  Going elsewhere (like up one side and down the other) didn't give the same result at all.  Also no feathering and for some reason my colors turned out much more pastel than I had planned.  Still they are pretty soaps.  I'll post them when I get a shot.

ETA: Here is the pic.  It doesn't even look like a Clyde Slide.  My ribbon pour borax soap looked more like a Clyde Slide than this one does.  But I still think they're pretty.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 9, 2016)

I love the way those turned out


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 9, 2016)

I think the biggest problem with mine not getting the feathering is I poured too many times into the pot.  It seems that the fewer times you actually pour into the pot, the better the feathering patterns you get.  I alternated between three colors and poured each one at least five times.  That made for a really busy swirl.  Like I said, I really like the way it turned out, which is why I'm not posting it (yet), but the next one I do (today or tomorrow), I'm not going to do so many pours.  I'll probably stick to that same number of colors and just pour each one twice.  I'll use half the batter in each pour.  I also poured mine at a thinner trace than what was showed.  I was using a new FO and didn't want it to accelerate on me.  I'm going to us another new FO (Tuscan Patchouli) for this pour, but I'll blend a little thicker and see how that works out for me.  I want to pull up photos of what patchouli actually looks like and photos of Tuscany to get ideas for the color scheme. 

OK, there really is a squirrel.  My dogs just tore out of here to chase it!!  The little effer had the audacity to hang off of the porch roof and look in here chattering.  One of these days, his number's gonna be up!  It has to be the same squirrel that jumps from the fence to a tree and back again chattering at the dogs.  It's like he's daring them to catch him.  He knows exactly how high Max can jump and climbs to the end of the branch just out of his reach.  DIE YOU LITTLE FREAK OF NATURE!!  Save the trees; kill the squirrels.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 9, 2016)

Earlene, those look wonderful!  What did you color your Heart batch with?  I like the dappled look it has.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 9, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.
22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!
23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!


----------



## niclycha (Jul 10, 2016)

Rusti said:


> 1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
> 
> 2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN!
> 
> ...



24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 10, 2016)

Attempt #2 is sitting on the shelf in the curing room.  I used 50 grams of Himalayan pink salt in the water before I added my master batched 50% lye solution.  I blended to light trace and by the time I poured the batter into my pitchers with color, it had accelerated. I hand mixed the colors because I didn't want it to be pudding before I got my FO in there.  Fortunately, the FO actually reversed the trace a bit and I was able to pour easily.  Perhaps a bit too easily.  They might have gotten a bit muddied.  Oh, well.  I'm hoping I'll be able to cut it tonight before I go to bed.  I used one of  wooden boxes that the silicone mold came in.  So I guess it's really the mold and the silicone mold is actually the liner?


----------



## earlene (Jul 11, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Earlene, those look wonderful!  What did you color your Heart batch with?  I like the dappled look it has.


I will check my notes and get back to you. TO was the white, that's all I remember atm.  I am on the road now, but when I stop for the night I will check.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 11, 2016)

Made two attempts last night. I'm only worried they might have been too thick, but it poured nicely so I'm hopeful.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 11, 2016)

I _finally_ settled on a color scheme, and I've scheduled tomorrow as my Clyde Slide Day.


IrishLass


----------



## earlene (Jul 12, 2016)

earlene said:


> First attempt.  I call it Clyde Slide with a Heart.  It took several snaps before I was able to get the heart just right to show.  I did not realize the TD was so poorly mixed.





TeresaT said:


> Earlene, those look wonderful!  What did you color your Heart batch with?  I like the dappled look it has.



I checked my notes.  I mixed 11 colors to use for my pointillism soap & saved some out for the Clyde Slide.  Besides the colorants, the batter was quite dark, too.  I added the ROE to the oils and I think that darkened it a bit, too.  And egg yolks, because I wanted this to be a soap I would like to use.  Anyway, I also mixed some of the below together to get the hues I was looking for.

 Matte Yellow Oxide (CC), Sunflower Yellow (M&M), Bodacious Blue (M&M), Ultramarine Blue (BB),  Indigo (BB), Clementine (M&M), Orange Coral (M&M), Walnut Hull Powder, Radical Red Neon (M&M), Basic Pink (RE), TD.

Some of the colors remain pure in the soap, while others are mixed to create a different hue. Obviously I didn't have a lot of the pinks left once I got to the Clyde Slide, as my pointillism inspiration painting has a lot of it.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 12, 2016)

Ugh, I couldn't do a thing until today. I'm pretty sure I failed but I was also testing a recipe I thought would be good for this challenge. Next time, I will mix the soap a few minutes longer to get closer to medium trace. I will try to actually post something tomorrow or whenever this soap sets.

My soap is ugly. Oh well, I'll do better next time.


----------



## Rowan (Jul 12, 2016)

niclycha said:


> 1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
> 2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN!
> 3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
> 4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
> ...



25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.


----------



## artemis (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh my goodness! I have over 50 posts today and I have been a member for well over a month.... but the soap I had planned for this week doesn't involve a Clyde slide.... hmmm....


----------



## dibbles (Jul 12, 2016)

artemis said:


> Oh my goodness! I have over 50 posts today and I have been a member for well over a month.... but the soap I had planned for this week doesn't involve a Clyde slide.... hmmm....



Do it!!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 12, 2016)

artemis said:


> Oh my goodness! I have over 50 posts today and I have been a member for well over a month.... but the soap I had planned for this week doesn't involve a Clyde slide.... hmmm....



Then you need to change your plans....

You must assimilate...


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 12, 2016)

Do it.....doooo it..... Do it.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 13, 2016)

artemis said:


> Oh my goodness! I have over 50 posts today and I have been a member for well over a month.... but the soap I had planned for this week doesn't involve a Clyde slide.... hmmm....




Surely you mean 'one' of the soaps doesn't involve ....


----------



## Arimara (Jul 13, 2016)

artemis said:


> Oh my goodness! I have over 50 posts today and I have been a member for well over a month.... but the soap I had planned for this week doesn't involve a Clyde slide.... hmmm....



I'm only going to add to peer pressure: I bought some rose kaolin, purple brazilian clay and indigo for this challenge... and because I like muted colors as much as I like blue nail polish 365/ a year.


----------



## artemis (Jul 13, 2016)

Sonya-m said:


> Surely you mean 'one' of the soaps doesn't involve ....



Well....


----------



## artemis (Jul 13, 2016)

Arimara said:


> I'm only going to add to peer pressure: I bought some rose kaolin, purple brazilian clay and indigo for this challenge... and because I like muted colors as much as I like blue nail polish 365/ a year.



I'm thinking through my limited colors and the handful of fragrances I have on hand.... I love that purple Brazilian clay.   Plus.... black? Red? Hmmm. Better check the lye supply!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 13, 2016)

So...

I was contacted by one of our lovely mods today to let me know that the headmistress (Angie) of SMF has declared that the winner of this months challenge will be the lucky recipient of a SMF sticker which can be found here: http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60405

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## KristaY (Jul 13, 2016)

I'm adding my 2 cents artemis - Doooo it, do it, do it!!!!


----------



## cmzaha (Jul 13, 2016)

Finally managed to get 2 Clyde Slides poured today and going to pour 2 more. These are really restocking soaps for me so it works out as a win win!! 2 Brv's and 2 Bluebonnet batches


----------



## artemis (Jul 14, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.

22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!

23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!

24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.

25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.

26. Artemis - Lye: check. Oils: check. Distilled water: check. Colors: check. We are go for soap.


----------



## artemis (Jul 14, 2016)

Did I do that right?


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 14, 2016)

artemis said:


> Did I do that right?




Yep , welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 14, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice  to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.

22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!

23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!

24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.

25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.

26. Artemis - Lye: check. Oils: check. Distilled water: check. Colors: check. We are go for soap.

27. Steve85569 - Looks like I might have time for an attempt before the blackberries hit. Train wreck in progress!!


----------



## Rowan (Jul 15, 2016)

I finally had time to make some soap, for the first time in months and it felt so good. out of the whole batch I only had 2 bars with a "slide". Unfortunately most of my colours sank to the bottom, so I've got to rethink where I pour them in the pot. It was so good to soap though!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 15, 2016)

Rowan said:


> I finally had time to make some soap, for the first time in months and it felt so good. out of the whole batch I only had 2 bars with a "slide". Unfortunately most of my colours sank to the bottom, so I've got to rethink where I pour them in the pot. It was so good to soap though!




But at least you got a slide so not all bad. 

I found pouring down the side wall of my pot helps stop them sinking but if you wanted to pour in the middle you probably want slightly thicker trace or you need to pour closer to the surface so it has less of a drop into the soap already there.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 15, 2016)

Mine's made and looks ok. It may be my entry but, if I am correct, I may have time tomorrow to give it one more try. My husband's boss is in town (staying here) and they'll be driving out of town to check out a rooftop garden they may be rebuilding. They'll either try to talk me into coming along or I will be staying here and puttering about... making soap, bottling kombucha, going out for lunch... that kind of thing. Guess which I'd prefer? (Three guesses and the first two don't count.)


----------



## artemis (Jul 16, 2016)

So, I made, unmolded and cut my soap.  My collection of colors is limited-- the pallet for this batch is kind of somber. I'm fairly happy with the results, but I don't know how well it will photograph...


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 16, 2016)

I made two batches last weekend but I'm thinking I can get better feathering so attempts #3 and #4 are in process....


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 17, 2016)

I finally got my first attempt done! First, the bad news: I didn't get any feathering (my batter got way too thick). Heavy sigh! 

And now for the good news: Somehow, I miraculously ended up with a pretty butterfly swirl in 2 of my bars (my first butterfly ever!), and I wasn't even trying for one! I'm so happy!!!  

Here's all my bars from the batch. I took 2 pictures - one of each side of the bars (the butterly is in the bottom row of the bottommost pic):













Back I go to the drawing board to give it another try........


IrishLass


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 17, 2016)

Those are some fun looking soaps!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 17, 2016)

Can I still sign up?


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 17, 2016)

First attempt is out of the mold but will not be ready to cut until Monday.
I used a "slow" recipe on purpose so I had time to wait on thickening.... and wait and wait so it'll probably be ready to cut on the third day.

Sign up Stacyspy!
 Welcome to the challenge!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 17, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.

22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!

23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!

24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.

25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.

26. Artemis - Lye: check. Oils: check. Distilled water: check. Colors: check. We are go for soap.

27. Steve85569 - Looks like I might have time for an attempt before the blackberries hit. Train wreck in progress!!

28. Stacyspy - What could possibly go wrong?


----------



## Arimara (Jul 17, 2016)

My auntie's up so I may not make soap this week. *sigh*


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 18, 2016)

Arimara said:


> My auntie's up so I may not make soap this week. *sigh*



You could alway teach Auntie  to make soap.:think:


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 18, 2016)

I made three more attempts last night. I'm hopeful about one of them. The first I made last night moved way too fast and became a plop swirl. The last I was going for an Ariel themed soap so I placed a bottom layer before my clyde, it looks like it pushed my bottom layer up the sides so that should be interesting...


----------



## Arimara (Jul 18, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> You could alway teach Auntie  to make soap.:think:



No way.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 19, 2016)

I can't wait to see everyone's entries. This is such a cool technique!


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 19, 2016)

Rusti - you totally nailed the technique! Your feathering is fab!!


----------



## queennikki (Jul 19, 2016)

Rusti- The colors you chose are beautiful together, it turned out awesome, a great entry!


----------



## earlene (Jul 19, 2016)

Rusti yours is really pretty. Well done.

Artemis, I tried one with the same colors and Candy Cane FO. Thought it would be a nice Christmas soap, but haven't cut it yet.  I don't think it will come out as well because I tried it with M&P and am not experienced doing swirls in M&P.

So next attempt will probably be a simple lard & CO soap because I am not at home and found a 16 ounce container of lard at Walmart.  Thought it would be easy, cheap & slow to trace.  Plus I can leave it here to cure a bit while I go to NY.  I'll get it later or leave it for my son after granddaughter & I return.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 21, 2016)

Misscheif- your soap turned out really cool, you definitely nailed a tropical look!


----------



## Saponista (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm sorry guys, I just haven't had chance to give this one a go.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 21, 2016)

Aw, thanks guys!


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2016)

I posted my entry, so here are pictures of my other tries. My first try is fragranced with Mango Cilantro (WSP), and turned out pretty well, the second try is fragranced with Snow Witch (MO) and is okay, the third try is fragranced with a blend of Mandarin Myrrh and Yuzu (BB) with no slide to be found.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 21, 2016)

Awesome job (as usual!) dibbles!! Love your entry too


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2016)

Wow, I am loving everyone's entries so far! Rusti totally nailed it, dibbles I love your soap, and misschief looks like you captured a goddess in the middle of the soap - amazing!


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 21, 2016)

Here's my other attempts, I got some feathering but I wasn't in love with them...

The pink is grapefruit bellini, the green is cucumber mint.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2016)

I saw that goddess too in Misschief's entry. Agreed, I love the entries so far.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 21, 2016)

My second and final attempt is in the oven. Loving the entries so far!


----------



## earlene (Jul 21, 2016)

I cut my second M&P Clyde Slide attempt this morning.  The first one  was poured too warm, and the two colors melted together making pink.   The second one was poured cooler, and the colors remain distinct.   However there doesn't really seem to be any feathering like you can get  with CP soap.  But I did try for the Clyde Slide (using a small shoebox sized mold), so I am posting it  here.






I know it looks layered about 1/2 to 2/3rds of the way up, but I  think that happened because with so many colors to heat up and cool  down, they cooled at different rates and I ended up having to reheat  some of it to finish the pour.  I also had some more solid bits falling  into the soap while pouring because of the different cooling rates.  So  even though I poured the different colors into the container before  pouring into the mold, it all still cooled at different rates, making the pour a bit tough.  I don't know how these experienced MP soapers manage fancy designs.

I am not all all experienced with doing  swirls with M&P, but I brought it along on the trip for something to  do with granddaughter and I think this one turned out pretty even if it  doesn't really resemble a Clyde Slide.  She thinks they look really  cool, so it was a hit.


----------



## queennikki (Jul 21, 2016)

Dibbles- I low how all of your attempts turned out, I love the colors in your entry one. Where do you get your colors?


----------



## dibbles (Jul 21, 2016)

queennikki said:


> Dibbles- I low how all of your attempts turned out, I love the colors in your entry one. Where do you get your colors?



Thank you. I think they were all Nurture mica's. The purple is Wisteria with a little black and the turquoise is the new tropical teal. I'm not sure about the green and I'm not at home. I'll check and edit this post. I'll try to remember tomorrow. DD and SIL are in town and I get to have all 4 kids at once. Happy mom.

ETA: The green I used is Lorne Green from Mad Oils


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 21, 2016)

Amazing entries so far!
I probably won't bother to enter any of my attempts but it's been fun learning the technique!


----------



## Rusti (Jul 21, 2016)

I'm really into the colors in your soap, dibbles. I love them.


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 22, 2016)

Here's my first attempt. I ended up entering my second because I got more feathering with that one. Scented with Nurture Avobath, which is really lovely.


----------



## Arimara (Jul 22, 2016)

I messed up my second attempt big time. I should not have assumed I could use indigo like clay.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 22, 2016)

These soaps are all so amazing!


----------



## earlene (Jul 22, 2016)

Made a other batch today, using 40% lard but poured too soon I think.  It doesn't look from the surface like the colors are distinct enough.  I'll cut it later, or in the morning.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 22, 2016)

coming down to the wire I made my soap tonight. But it was way too thin to pour so I left it and went to do something with my printer and you can guess what happened next.... by the time I got back to the soap it was almost to plop and glop stage. I poured it anyway and there are a few nice feathers on the surface but I have my doubts about the inside! It's my only chance at an entry though. Here's hoping!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm going to attempt my third try some time today and not use so many colors or pour so many times.  I'm going to use vinegar as my solution so it will harden fast and I can unmold it quicker.  Don't know what FO to use though.  I've got so many to try...


----------



## earlene (Jul 23, 2016)

Guspuppy said:


> coming down to the wire I made my soap tonight. But it was way too thin to pour so I left it and went to do something with my printer and you can guess what happened next.... by the time I got back to the soap it was almost to plop and glop stage. I poured it anyway and there are a few nice feathers on the surface but I have my doubts about the inside! It's my only chance at an entry though. Here's hoping!


It looks great, Guspuppy!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 23, 2016)

Guspuppy, that is absolutely gorgeous!! Oh my gosh.  Totally jealous.  I want that soap.  What FO did you use.  (It's probably posted above and I've forgotten already.  Gotta go back and re-read your post about making it.) I think you've discovered the key.  Thick(er) soap batter.  Although I like both of my soaps that I've made for this challenge, I poured at thin trace and they're just not what I was hoping for.  This time, I'm going to wait for a thicker trace, but not quite pudding.  I'm going to try rice bran oil for the first time, too.  I usually add shea butter as my "luxury" oil, but when testing new oils, I sub the shea for the new oil.  That's going to be the rice bran today.  I'm also going to test a new FO and hope it accelerates a little bit (but not too much).  Although, I do know the Bungle in the Jungle accelerates and it turns out I love that FO after it cures even tho it stinks like BO when OOB.  Go figure.


----------



## earlene (Jul 23, 2016)

My attempt yesterday did not retain the swirl. I poured at too light a trace and forgot an ingredient, which was important as the soaps was for my blacksmith brother. So I added it in at the end and destroyed the Clyde Slide.

Even though it is hot here and the lard was already soft before I ever started, I think I was fooled by false trace.  I did slow down and SB more and thought I had medium trace before pouring into the larger pouring container.  It did look okay while pouring, but was still probably not thick enough.  If I had remembered the pumice before separating out for the colors it might have turned out, but I didn't remember until the end. So I had to mix it in after the pour.

I want to do one more try but I'm just not sure I'll have the time. The odor of lard soap makes my DIY feel sick (I don't like it either) so I'd have to buy some cocoa butter sticks at Walgreens to use with the olive oil and CO I already have.  I'll think about today. It might just be time to let it go.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 23, 2016)

TeresaT said:


> Guspuppy, that is absolutely gorgeous!! Oh my gosh.  Totally jealous.  I want that soap.  What FO did you use.  (It's probably posted above and I've forgotten already.  Gotta go back and re-read your post about making it.) I think you've discovered the key.  Thick(er) soap batter.



Thanks Teresa! I divided my one-lb batter into 6 colors and would have poured each one at least twice, except that the batter got too thick while I messed around in the other room. So only pour per color, and somehow some colors were thicker (the blue, mainly) than others, which did not make sense as I added the FO before even the lye water so it was all the same. The FO was Apple from Nurture, it was a freebie tester they sent me which I had never used before. It did not accelerate trace AT ALL, but it did turn my batter a light brown when the lye water was added. (which also had sugar in it so I wonder if the two together had excess sugar?) It was definitely ploppy, but at least the red/green and purple/yellow parts feathered.  :mrgreen:


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 23, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.

2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 

3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)

4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!

5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 

6. LisaAnne, fun!

7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!

8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!

9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?

10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying

11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.

12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right

13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully 

14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!

16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!

17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!

18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!

19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.

20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!

21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.

22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!

23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!

24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.

25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.

26. Artemis - Lye: check. Oils: check. Distilled water: check. Colors: check. We are go for soap.

27. Steve85569 - Looks like I might have time for an attempt before the blackberries hit. Train wreck in progress!!

28. Stacyspy - What could possibly go wrong?

29. doriettefarm - Better late than never, right?


----------



## KristaY (Jul 23, 2016)

I'm getting really irritated with myself. I've made 4 attempts and not one has any feathering. They look fine just not the Clyde Slide needed for this challenge. I realized part of my problem is not dividing off enough batter for the colors. Sigh.... hopefully I can get in some soaping tomorrow....

The entries so far are terrific! You guys have done a great job and Clyde would be proud!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 24, 2016)

OK, third time is the charm!  I am extremely pleased with last nights soap.  There is some (minimal) feathering in it.  The thing I like about it is the colors are distinct from one another.  AND I got butterflies!!  Yay, me.  I'll post the pics later today.  I've got to take pics of my first two attempts.  I really love the way they turned out; however, they're not what the challenge is looking for.   

 Krista, my first two attempts I used a thin trace and poured three colors four times each.  They blended together too much.  This time around I only used two colors and poured once each.  (I colored the main batch with TD because my FO discolored.)  I also poured thick.  That made a huge difference.  I separated at emulsification to mix the colors, but let them thicken to a medium trace before I started pouring.  By the time I got it into the mold, it was _really_ thick, but I was able to control it better that way.  By the time I got the top decorated, it was plop and drop.    I don't know how thick/thin you are pouring your batter, but I thought I'd pass along this info since you're having trouble.  I didn't have any feathering at all in my first two (they look like the eyes of hurricanes, actually).  This one is a huge improvement.  I'll give it one more try if I have time today, but I'm going to post this.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 24, 2016)

OMG - how the heck are we going to pick only 3? - these soaps are fantastic!! Well done everyone


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 24, 2016)

If anyone has a preference for which picture I use for the voting where you've posted more than 1, please let me know in here which you would prefer otherwise I will pick the one I think best demonstrates the technique.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 24, 2016)

Man I know mine isn't that good but I'm glad I managed to get at least one done before the deadline


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 24, 2016)

Here are my first two tries.  I don't really consider these fails because I really like them.  They may not have the feathering that is required in this challenge, but they definitely resemble photos I've seen posted as "Clyde Slide" pours.  I actually like this technique best so far of the challenges I've tried.  

The first photo is my first attempt and I used Peak's Cranberry Oak FO with Steph's Micas & More Peacock & Clementine micas and Mango Tango mica from Nurture Soap.

The second photo is my second attempt.  I used Tuscan Patchouli from Valerie's Soaping Supplies. I went on line to find photos of Tuscany and patchouli to get my color scheme.  I ended up using four micas from Nurture Soap (Iris Purple, Laurel Green, Lemon Chiffon and Orange Vibrance) and Indigo powder from Misty Magic supplies.  The photos I used as inspiration are below the soap.

ETA:  The soaps definitely need to be cleaned up.


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 24, 2016)

I LOVE the colours in your Tuscan patchouli !!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 24, 2016)

Thanks, Sonya!!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 24, 2016)

Attempt #1 turned out more like a Clyde blob than a slide so I'll give it one more shot tonight


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 25, 2016)

That is fabulous! If any of my  Clyde Slide attempts looked like that, I'd be doing a happy dance. 




doriettefarm said:


> Attempt #1 turned out more like a Clyde blob than a slide so I'll give it one more shot tonight


----------



## Rusti (Jul 25, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Attempt #1 turned out more like a Clyde blob than a slide so I'll give it one more shot tonight



Slide or not, I think it looks pretty cool anyway!


----------



## green soap (Jul 25, 2016)

Well, first day I could soap in a long long time.  I made my Clyde slide attempt, but might not be able to cut before the deadline!  if tomorrow is too late to post I'll just post a picture on this thread.  I seriously doubt that it will be entry worthy in any case.  

This challenge got me out of my comfort zone and no matter what, the looks of the soap will be different than anything I have done before.  This alone made it worth it.

The part I did not like was the much messier soaping experience.  I seldom do more than two tone soaps (I used or attempted 4 here).  Now I know it is a good decision.  Still, I could do a lot more design work with just the two tones.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 25, 2016)

Here's a couple of my fails...


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 25, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Attempt #1 turned out more like a Clyde blob than a slide so I'll give it one more shot tonight



Those bars may not have the "clyde slide" feather going on but they are SO COOL.  Are those glycerin rivers?  If so, I would TOTALLY try to get them on purpose if my glycerin rivers ever looked that sweet.


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 25, 2016)

/sigh...

Well, I thought I was going to have a better example to replace my first try, but this Slide turned into an awful plop.  Was going great, had my colors ready, split my batter, added color, started to stir it in...and had 4 containers of "soap on a stick"!!  I just dug my hands into the cups and plopped it into the mold, chunks and all.  I covered it with cling wrap and when it started to heat up, I mooshed it into submission in the mold...LOL.

I got one more try in today, so maybe it'll be a good one.  Will unmold and cut in the morning...hope it's better than the first and I have time to post it!  I'm really having fun with this challenge!!


----------



## Arimara (Jul 25, 2016)

Steve85569 said:


> Here's a couple of my fails...



They look awesome for fails.


----------



## carlyjones (Jul 25, 2016)

Is it too late to sign up??


----------



## Sonya-m (Jul 25, 2016)

carlyjones said:


> Is it too late to sign up??




You have approx 24 hrs to make and post your entry so get moving if you're in!!


----------



## carlyjones (Jul 25, 2016)

1. Earlene - I haven't done this one yet, so something new to learn.
2. Misschief - I have the next week off... I'm IN! 
3. IrishLass - I've got some spare time, so I'm IN, too! (I'm excited- this will be my first challenge!)
4. TeresaT - excellent! My first one has a major oil slick, but I'm excited to do a second. Without the oil slick, though!!
5. BattleGnome - hopefully I can find the time, I've got a busy month 
6. LisaAnne, fun!
7. Cindy2428 - I'm going to be fortunate enough to meet Clyde at SoapCon-I have to try this!
8. dibbles - Clyde Slide - yipee!
9. BlackDog - fun! Sonya that green color is fantastic - do you mind if I ask what it is?
10.nikkisessence - looking forward to trying
11. Arimara - I'd love to give this a try, though it would be poor timing on my part.
12. TheDragonGirl - This looks like fun, I hope I've understood how to do it right
13. CmZaha - I am thinking I will have time so I am in. Hopefully
14. SunWolf - Love Clyde...neat guy!
16. Guspuppy - love the Clyde Slide!
17. jules92207 - I've been doing the clyde slide and didn't even know it! Can't wait!
18. Soapswirl - I've been meaning to try this technique for a while so this gives me a good excuse!
19. green soap - I heard I am getting another color, so it will be nice to try it out here. Never achieved an ITP swirl, this seems simpler.
20. KristaY - I'm excited to give this one a go!
21. Judiraz- Haven't done a Slide in awhile.
22. Saponista - I am really bad at this, but I will give it another shot!
23. Rusti - I'm old enough to play now, right? I think I can do this one!
24. Niclycha. ..I should definitely be able to do this one.
25. Rowan - Can't wait to give this a go.
26. Artemis - Lye: check. Oils: check. Distilled water: check. Colors: check. We are go for soap.
27. Steve85569 - Looks like I might have time for an attempt before the blackberries hit. Train wreck in progress!!
28. Stacyspy - What could possibly go wrong?
29. doriettefarm - Better late than never, right?

30. carlyjones - lucky number thirty !


----------



## amd (Jul 25, 2016)

Omg. Just saw the entry thread... So glad I didn't sign up because I wouldn't be able to vote for three. Exceptional job, all of you! I love them!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 25, 2016)

Say hello to Clyde blob #2!  I think both batches look pretty neat but aren't good examples of the technique.  The glycerin rivers in batch #1 were not intentional . . . just got 'lucky' so to speak.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 25, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Say hello to Clyde blob #2!  I think both batches look pretty neat but aren't good examples of the technique.  The glycerin rivers in batch #1 were not intentional . . . just got 'lucky' so to speak.


I love Clyde blob #2!  And look at third soap from right - it's got a freaky disembodied face going on.... I see an eye, and lips....eeee!


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 25, 2016)

Dang it Guspuppy, now I'm fixed on that bar with the weird face!  It reminds me of album art from the 80's but I can't place which one it's from.  I want to say Prince but my Google-fu is failing me at the moment.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 26, 2016)

Reminds me of this Picasso painting...




doriettefarm said:


> Dang it Guspuppy, now I'm fixed on that bar with the weird face!  It reminds me of album art from the 80's but I can't place which one it's from.  I want to say Prince but my Google-fu is failing me at the moment.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 26, 2016)

^^^ yes! that's it!!!


----------



## green soap (Jul 26, 2016)

My first and only attempt.  The technique worked, the pattern is different than anything I had tried before.  I had a lot of acceleration since ylang ylang is one of the EOs in the blend.  The colors were from beer (Guinness), cocoa, rose clay and the red mica I received in the swap.  Since I could not use the stick blender, some of the clay and mica remained undissolved.  

The colors are too dark for good contrast, but we like our beer soap!  I do not use Ti oxide but this would be a good place for it.  I wont call it a failure since it is great soap and smells amazing.  We call this soap and EO blend 'drunken Goddess' and it is a favorite for us.


----------



## LisaAnne (Jul 26, 2016)

All the entries are pretty, nice job everyone.


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 26, 2016)

Stacyspy said:


> Reminds me of this Picasso painting...


Yes! That's what I was thinking of but I couldn't even bring Picasso to mind last night!


----------



## SunWolf (Jul 26, 2016)

My last attempt is much better than the one I already posted.  I deleted my original post and entered my official entry.


----------



## doriettefarm (Jul 26, 2016)

doriettefarm said:


> Dang it Guspuppy, now I'm fixed on that bar with the weird face!  It reminds me of album art from the 80's but I can't place which one it's from.  I want to say Prince but my Google-fu is failing me at the moment.



Finally found it . . . here's the image I was thinking of


----------



## KristaY (Jul 26, 2016)

Well, since today is the last day to post an entry, I'm not going to make it. The craziness of life has gotten in the way of soaping the last couple of weeks. I just hate that! I'm definitely going to try this technique again because it was really fun. Thank you for hosting the challenge this month Sonya and I'm sorry I crapped out on it!

To everyone that's posted an entry so far: You guys did great work and should be so proud of yourselves! They're all seriously amazing which means voting is going to be SO difficult....again....


----------



## Arimara (Jul 26, 2016)

KristaY said:


> Well, since today is the last day to post an entry, I'm not going to make it. The craziness of life has gotten in the way of soaping the last couple of weeks. I just hate that! I'm definitely going to try this technique again because it was really fun. Thank you for hosting the challenge this month Sonya and I'm sorry I crapped out on it!
> 
> To everyone that's posted an entry so far: You guys did great work and should be so proud of yourselves! They're all seriously amazing which means voting is going to be SO difficult....again....



I hear you. I don't have the time and have to get back to my kid. Nice to have a break but family first.


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 27, 2016)

I apologize as well. My procrastination caught up with me :cry:


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 27, 2016)

Here are my other attempts, including the first one, the purple and green. I poured way too many layers in my pour container, so it came out muddled. My favorite was the orange and green, but I didn't get a close up pic when I cut it, and it had already discolored when I went back to look at it, and the feathers didn't show well anymore.


----------



## nikkisessence (Jul 27, 2016)

Beautiful entries everyone!!!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 27, 2016)

KristaY said:
			
		

> Well, since today is the last day to post an entry, I'm not going to make it.


 
Same here. Life happened and I wasn't able to get to my second attempt in time (unexpected overnight company dropping in), and since my first attempt was a bust, there's no entry pic for me. On the bright side, my company has now left and I finally have time enough to try my hand at my second attempt (I'll be doing it later tonight). WooHoo! Too late for an entry pic, I know, but I'm determined to have it come out right this time! lol 

Thank you, Sonya, for hosting this month's challenge, and I look forward to the next one! 


IrishLass


----------



## Arimara (Jul 27, 2016)

This was wuite the learning challenge for me. I've never really used colorants save cocoa powder. I just need to learn how to use indigo, even if it will fade over time. I'm grateful for trying this challenge and I want to try it once more to get it right.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 27, 2016)

All of the passwords have been sent to those that signed up. If you have signed up but didn't receive a pm with a password, please pm me! 

This is the link to the survey: 

https://www.surveymonkey.com/r/QNY6FX8

If you notice any mistakes (at all) please let me know. I didn't know what pictures to choose but I did my best. If you want yours changed to another, let me know.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 28, 2016)

Rusti's picture doesn't seem to be showing up for me so I had to go back and look at the original thread before I voted.

I did vote though, even though I struggled to only pick 3 - So Many Great Soaps!!!


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 28, 2016)

I voted! Fantastic work, everyone, I had a difficult time deciding


----------



## Arimara (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted. Ah, one of these days, I will get it right.


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Jul 28, 2016)

I voted!


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 28, 2016)

a tough vote, but done!


----------



## BattleGnome (Jul 28, 2016)

Beautiful work everyone


----------



## earlene (Jul 28, 2016)

jules92207 said:


> Rusti's picture doesn't seem to be showing up for me so I had to go back and look at the original thread before I voted.
> 
> I did vote though, even though I struggled to only pick 3 - So Many Great Soaps!!!



Yes, the picture of Rusti's soap is missing from the survey.  It is also missing from the Entry thread!  Help.  I can't remember what it looked like exactly.

I will not vote yet.  I want to be fair to Rusti.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 28, 2016)

I uploaded it to a different image host and edited my post on the entry thread, it should show up now!

ETA: Well, at least in the entry thread it should. Someone will have to change it on the survey, I expect.


----------



## Stacyspy (Jul 28, 2016)

It showed for me...weird... And I can still see it on the challenge thread.
I hope no one gets upset, but I'll try to post Rusti's soap pic...maybe everyone will be able to see it...


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted. I think it was harder this month than any other month. Well done, everyone!


----------



## BlackDog (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted!


----------



## Cindy2428 (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Jul 28, 2016)

Such soapy beauties you all have produced *thumbs up*.
I couldn`t partake this time, but you guys made me want to try this tecnique so bad.


----------



## KristaY (Jul 28, 2016)

Oh the agony! I voted but you guys certainly didn't make it easy. You know how you watch the entry thread build and as you see each posted, a certain entry will pop out at you and you think "There it is! That's the winner!" Nope. Not this month. I thought that everytime a new entry was up. I finally had to block out all my thoughts on color choices, design, etc and just look at feathering. Voting was a nail-biting experience for me this month. :crazy:

Very well done to all entrants!:clap:


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 28, 2016)

Weird! It's shows for me on my computer (both in the thread and in the survey) but not on my phone... I'll have to go in on my computer to edit the survey with the new source. Sorry about that. Hopefully it will make a difference.


----------



## earlene (Jul 28, 2016)

Rusti said:


> I uploaded it to a different image host and edited my post on the entry thread, it should show up now!
> 
> ETA: Well, at least in the entry thread it should. Someone will have to change it on the survey, I expect.



Yes, it is showing up on the entry thread now.  Thank you.



galaxyMLP said:


> Weird! It's shows for me on my computer (both in the thread and in the survey) but not on my phone... I'll have to go in on my computer to edit the survey with the new source. Sorry about that. Hopefully it will make a difference.



Still not seeing it on the survey, but I am referring back to the entry thread.  

Perhaps it will show after I re-start my computer, but I can't do that until my GPS map updates finish loading.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Jul 28, 2016)

It should hopefully be working now. Rusti, I'm so sorry about this. I promise it was working when I originally sent out the survey.


----------



## Misschief (Jul 28, 2016)

MySoapyHeart said:


> Such soapy beauties you all have produced *thumbs up*.
> I couldn`t partake this time, but you guys made me want to try this tecnique so bad.



Nothing's stopping you, MSH. Give it a try and let us see how it turns out.


----------



## Rusti (Jul 28, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> It should hopefully be working now. Rusti, I'm so sorry about this. I promise it was working when I originally sent out the survey.



LOL, it's OK! Weirdness happens sometimes.


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 28, 2016)

I voted.
It would have been easier to be able to vote for 6 or 7 this month!
Lots of really pretty entries.

My DW even likes my fails attempting this so I now have another talent. Thanks to the Sonya and GalaxyMLP for doing this!


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted! And what a tough decision it was, too! Sheesh, I'm glad that's over! It wouldn't have been so hard if everyone hadn't done such a great job. I was about to drive myself crazy going back and forth changing my final choices time and again. Kudos to one and all! :clap:


IrishLass


----------



## Judiraz (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted. I actually had 5 I loved...hard to narrow it down!


----------



## TeresaT (Jul 28, 2016)

I voted.  I clicked too many entries and had to go back and really study them.  This was truly the hardest to pick.  I eventually selected on technique alone; because you know I love bright, bold colors and I'm automatically drawn to those.  But that doesn't mean the "dull dingy" colors aren't amazing, too.   It was really hard for me to ignore the color, but I managed.


----------



## dibbles (Jul 28, 2016)

Voted. As usual it was so hard to choose. Even selecting by technique alone didn't make it easier. There were so many beautiful entries this month.


----------



## jules92207 (Jul 28, 2016)

Judiraz said:


> Voted. I actually had 5 I loved...hard to narrow it down!



Yes!!! At least 5!


----------



## LisaAnne (Jul 29, 2016)

Voted and it was hard to pick only 3.all were great! Well done.


----------



## IrishLass (Jul 29, 2016)

It's late to the dance, but I finally got my second attempt all done and spiffied up! I must say that I like it much better than my first try:


Here are all the bars together:








And below are what I call the Fantastic 4 of the bunch. Although the feathering is subtle, the 2 on top are probably the best examples of it that I was able to get out of the whole batch. The bottom 2 have nothing much in the way of feathering going on, but I included them as part of my faves because I think they are daintiest and prettiest of the bunch (to my eyes anyway):






My FO was TSW's Tonic (or more acurately, a most excellent dupe of the now defunct TSW's Tonic that I was able to procure from a fellow soaper who was able to get it duped successfully), and my colors are as follows: 

-Blue: Ultramarine Blue
-Peach: Orange Vibrance (from Nurture), mixed with TD and a bit of pearlizer
-Pastel Pink: Electric Bubble Gum (from Brambleberry) mixed with TD and a bit of pearlizer
-White: TD mixed with a bit of pearlizer


IrishLass


----------



## Steve85569 (Jul 29, 2016)

^^^ Nice!
You would have made it that much harder to pick 3...


----------



## Guspuppy (Jul 29, 2016)

oooh, IrishLass those are lovely!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 1, 2016)

A few people still have not responded to the survey. I'm leaving the survey open for 1 more hour and then I'll be declaring a winner. 

August's challenge will be posted in about 10-12 hours from now. Sorry for the delay!


----------



## galaxyMLP (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok! Winners are:

1st: Dibbles
2nd: Rusti
3rd: Sunwolf

Congratulations to all of the winners! I really loved everyone's soap entered in the challenge. Beautiful work.


----------



## Misschief (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats, you three!! That was a fun challenge.


----------



## LisaAnne (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations beautiful soaps!


----------



## Steve85569 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats to the winners! You rock!


----------



## Judiraz (Aug 1, 2016)

Great job you guys!


----------



## MySoapyHeart (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations to all the winners, great job *thumbs up*.


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations, Dibbles, Rusti & Sunwolf! :clap:


IrishLass


----------



## dibbles (Aug 1, 2016)

Oh my gosh! Thank you so much. I am very touched, especially with so many great entries. Congratulations to Rusti and Sunwolf - awesome entries from you both. 

Thank you Sonya and Galaxy for another great SMF challenge.


----------



## jules92207 (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations! Excellent job to the winners and to everyone, this was a tough one to vote on, so many great entries!


----------



## Arimara (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats, winners. It was hard to choose  who to vote for. Everyone did a great job on this.


----------



## Stacyspy (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats winners!!!


----------



## TeresaT (Aug 1, 2016)

Congratulations Rusti, Dibbles & Sunwolf! .


----------



## Guspuppy (Aug 1, 2016)

Congrats winners!!!


----------



## carlyjones (Aug 1, 2016)

Great job everyone!!


----------



## KristaY (Aug 2, 2016)

Huge congrats to Dibbles, Rusti and Sunwolf! :clap: Also, big applause for everyone who entered. You guys didn't make our voting jobs easy this month!


----------



## TheDragonGirl (Aug 2, 2016)

congrats guys!


----------



## Sonya-m (Aug 2, 2016)

Well done everyone.


----------



## TDS (Aug 2, 2016)

galaxyMLP said:


> Ok! Winners are:
> 
> 1st: Dibbles
> 2nd: Rusti
> ...



Can non participants see the soaps now that the contest is over?
Congrats to the winners!!


----------



## Rusti (Aug 2, 2016)

Thanks guys!


----------



## dibbles (Aug 2, 2016)

TDS said:


> Can non participants see the soaps now that the contest is over?
> Congrats to the winners!!



Anyone can view the entry thread at any time. Only the voting is password protected. Link for July entry

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60583


----------



## IrishLass (Aug 2, 2016)

dibbles said:


> Anyone can view the entry thread at any time. Only the voting is password protected. Link for July entry
> 
> http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=60583


 
There's also a link to them at the top of the forum just underneath the Challenge announcement heading. 


IrishLass


----------



## SunWolf (Aug 3, 2016)

Congrats to Dibbles and Rusti, and a heartfelt thank you to those who voted for my soap as well!  

Lots of beautiful soaps again this month!!  Well done all, and thank you for letting us play with these great challenges!  Time to go look over the August Challenge rules and get to planning.


----------



## BlackDog (Aug 3, 2016)

Great soaps everyone and congrats to the winners! This was definitely some of the hardest voting I've done.


----------

